# Buying stuff in US using a Chinese Debit Card



## studentq (May 4, 2015)

Is there an easy way to use a Chinese debit card to buy stuff in the US? Been trying to use Paypal, but for some reason it's not letting me do so. Also I don't want to transfer money to my US bank account since it's not really a huge purchase.


----------

